# cockatiel preening?



## minisour (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi guys i got 2 cockatiels a few months ago. My male is kinda shy but the female flies to my head and starts preening herself. When she's done with herself she continues with my hair lol. She can be in my head for HOURS but my question is can human hair make them sick or can it cause any issues?


----------



## skastle (May 1, 2014)

*It depends on what shampoo and conditioner you use, there can be a chemical in there that can cause damage to them.... for the life of me I can't actually remember the name of it.... hopefully one of the other TB members who is more experienced can shed more light on the subject*


----------



## Miwel (Dec 11, 2014)

Huh, I haven't thought about that before. I would say that as long as you don't dip your hair in wax or hairspray filled with toxic chemicals, they should be fine. Normal shampoo shouldn't leave toxic stuff behind, at least not enough to harm your birds. That's just my opinion tough.


----------

